
What happens if you try to disable access to Google IPs - smsm42
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/04/09/heres-the-shocking-reality-of-completely-blocking-google-from-your-life/
======
Thaxll
It's a bad example imo, there is a difference between using Google products vs
using other products that run on Google CIDR.

~~~
zamadatix
Most of the discussed items had to do with Google services though. Only the
Spotify example had to do with what you are referring to.

~~~
skoskie
And Dropbox. And AirBnB. And NYT. There were plenty of examples.

